# The other touchpad kernel source from HP (android dump)



## green

Hi all!

So finally there is progress on this front that I am happy to make a public update about.

HP supports the community and was kind enough to provide us with the Android kernel source and some other GPL components that they modified for the few Touchpads that were accidentally released running Android.

Many thanks go to attorney Benjamin E. Maskell from Roetzel & Andress for helping with this.
Also I'd like to thank phil86 for providing his Android-running touchpad to me and to Snow02 to help with covering some shipping costs.

Now without further delays here's the meat:

I uploaded the code to github, so you can take a look here: https://github.com/d...p-topaz-android

You can get the raw files here:
Kernel: http://crimea.edu/~g...-Kernel.tar.bz2
Additionally we've got the code to two other components:
androidvncserver: http://crimea.edu/~g...910_vnc.tar.bz2
i2c-tools: http://crimea.edu/~g...910_i2c.tar.bz2

Now the source provided so far misses one component still, the wifi driver. I did some digging around and it appears that the wifi driver shipped with both webOS and with the Android are GPL, there are multiple evidences of that including the driver licensing string. Plus the driver is linked against 10+ GPLONLy kernel symbols which makes it kernel derivative. HP is still investigating this matter and we hope to hear from them soon.

What's interesting about this kernel is it seems to be a totally separate development from the webOS kernel (this was suspected from the very beginning), but now the comments in the code seem to imply that HP had another team working on Android port to Touchpad and that team appears to be totally separate from the webOS team. I wonder if that means there was a plan to ship the Touchpad with Android that were then preempted by webOS plans after Palm purchase.
Latest change in the code is from March 2011.

From this code we have already found a way to enable the debug serial console routed via audio jack.
Also it's interesting that audio ports are different and we are looking into how this could potentially be leveraged.
BT is implemented in a more straightforward way and I hope to adopt this into CM9 kernel as making more sense over what we have now.

Edit: I just got a call from a HP webOS person who told me there is no way HP actually created this other kernel source and there is (and was) no another kernel team at HP that works on touchpad. So I thought you might be interested in this too.


----------



## zsld0423

Great update! Can't wait to see what comes of this new info 

Sent from my YP-G1 using RootzWiki


----------



## Aganar

Awesome. Hope this improves the CM9 port in some way.


----------



## Soupdog50

Let's hope HP are more forthcoming with the rest of the stuff we know they have hidden away.


----------



## bridges86406

Here's hoping that this can help with the Camera and hardware acceleration aspects on CM9.


----------



## macauman

Does that mean camera and video hardware acceleration are included?


----------



## Redflea

Great news to have progress on this issue. Thanks very much for the updated and efforts, as always they are much appreciated.


----------



## HY-rowi

macauman said:


> Does that mean camera and video hardware acceleration are included?


it was included in cm7 too.

the problem as i understand is to get them to work with 4.0 kernel, not the availability. obviously i hope i'm wrong.


----------



## TheRealHotshot

One step closer to installing android on my touchpad.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## scrizz

excellent news!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I like how he says HP supports the community, and thanks the attorney who helped them









This is great news!!


----------



## sgtguthrie

Nice! Thanks green and anyone else involved!!! Gotta say, I didn't see this coming


----------



## asantaga

I wonder if the sources indicate if there's anyway of enabling USB power, ie for attaching SD cards etc.. or are we stuck with providing power with splitter thingy... something I havent been able to do yet....


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I wonder if there's anything in there for the camera.

Not a priority to me, but would be nice since HP is giving it away


----------



## drgci

I don't understand what mean all this stuff can someone explain?


----------



## bridges86406

drgci said:


> I don't understand what mean all this stuff can someone explain?


There were a couple Touchpad's which people received directly from HP that already had a version of Android running on them. Lawyers and HP were fighting because they should have turned over their source as soon as the community brought it to their attention that Android was found on one of their devices which appeared to have been installed by them.

The files that are included are kernels and modules for making Android work on the Touchpad with software that was created by the people who obviously knew a lot more about the internal workings of the Touchpad than the people who are currently working on porting it now (no offense to any of these very intelligent coders). So what everyone is hoping is that the libraries/kernels/modules that were used by HP can be looked at and ported to CM9 and make things run more stable or Just work period.


----------



## 2new2care

Im very suprised they released this as it takes away from the webOS developement and marketing of its use.


----------



## green

asantaga said:


> I wonder if the sources indicate if there's anyway of enabling USB power, ie for attaching SD cards etc.. or are we stuck with providing power with splitter thingy... something I havent been able to do yet....


Nothing about self powered usb host unfortunately.


----------



## bongostl

Anything that will help with the microphone?


----------



## Lothinator

Good news. Let's all sit back, relax, and give the real devs time to dig for nuggets.


----------



## thedan55

TheRealHotshot said:


> One step closer to installing android on my touchpad.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


you can already install cm9 on your touchpad, and its brilliant!


----------



## nevertells

Thanks for letting the TouchPad community know of the existense of this code Green. Wondering if you or Dalingren could provide any insight into the impact of the release of HP's code and what you think you might be able to gleen out of that code. Again, thanks.


----------



## dave99

Maybe some nuggets in there to increase the standby battery life, and hopefully they release the wifi code at some point, that would be huge.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

This is great news! I can't wait to see what gems can be harvested from this code. I'm Really looking forward to the next CM9 release. Thank you for the update Green.


----------



## Lothinator

Assuming there's going to be nothing for the camera though, right? It appears whoever makes these camera modules have a tendency to keep very tight reigns on the API for them. Same problem on the g2x - no camera support yet in ICS is one of the big holdups of a public release.


----------



## txrocker281

Interesting, but wasn't the port HP was working on based on Gingerbread?


----------



## green

txrocker281 said:


> Interesting, but wasn't the port HP was working on based on Gingerbread?


No, it was froyo


----------



## lafester

Very nice! Thanks for keeping up the fight green  do we need to chip in to get the lawyer some compensation?


----------



## Brawlking

2new2care said:


> Im very suprised they released this as it takes away from the webOS developement and marketing of its use.


It doesn't take anything away from webOS, it is now an open source OS so anyone has free access to it, which means even more people can use it, modify it, make their own builds, it may even help to proliferate the use of the OS or build better future OSs.


----------



## green

Brawlking said:


> It doesn't take anything away from webOS, it is now an open source OS so anyone has free access to it, which means even more people can use it, modify it, make their own builds, it may even help to proliferate the use of the OS or build better future OSs.


You mean that webOS will be an open source OS in July, and everybody would be able to build it in August.


----------



## Brawlking

green said:


> You mean that webOS will be an open source OS in July, and everybody would be able to build it in August.


Yes, that is what I mean, but my point is still the same


----------



## EraserXIV

I really hope there will be progress made on the wifi front. Wifi on the CM9 build right now is flakey. Green do you think there's a good chance HP will release the wifi driver? Was there anything included about the hardware omx?


----------



## Joenathan

@Verygreen do you have a twitter?


----------



## green

EraserXIV said:


> I really hope there will be progress made on the wifi front. Wifi on the CM9 build right now is flakey. Green do you think there's a good chance HP will release the wifi driver? Was there anything included about the hardware omx?


I hope the wifi will be forthcoming, as I clearly identified it as GPL code derivative from the kernel itself.

The HW OMX for ICS depends on 3.0 bits. Backporting all of that to .35 is a lot of work, so the current plan is to instead forward-port touchpad bits to 3.0 kernel from CAF and we are working on it.


----------



## green

Joenathan said:


> @Verygreen do you have a twitter?


I do, but I don't use it, so it's as good as if I did not have it


----------



## frenchbullcho

idk about everyone but i have no problem with wifi.. maybe u guys have to install cm9 correctly..


----------



## papau

green said:


> I hope the wifi will be forthcoming, as I clearly identified it as GPL code derivative from the kernel itself.
> 
> The HW OMX for ICS depends on 3.0 bits. Backporting all of that to .35 is a lot of work, so the current plan is to instead forward-port touchpad bits to 3.0 kernel from CAF and we are working on it.


I am reading the above as saying that you are using Linux kernel _3.0_.bits because ICS is based on Linux kernel _3.0_.- and you are adding TP bits to the code. Using GPL code would not seem to guarantee the wifi experience of WEBOS. Don't you need the wifi setup that HP's TP Froyo android was set up with?


----------



## HY-rowi

it actually would be funny if the HP version android actually has worse device drivers than what we have in cm9...


----------



## Joenathan

papau said:


> I am reading the above as saying that you are using Linux kernel _3.0_.bits because ICS is based on Linux kernel _3.0_.- and you are adding TP bits to the code. Using GPL code would not seem to guarantee the wifi experience of WEBOS. Don't you need the wifi setup that HP's TP Froyo android was set up with?


If I'm reading this correctly,

In his post he is talking about the 3.0 kernel in relation to OMX(OpenMAX) or Hardware acceleration not in relation to WiFi.

He is saying the WiFi driver looks as if it is licensed under the GPL, so they will have to release it if that is so, that WiFi driver was coded for Froyo.


----------



## green

papau said:


> I am reading the above as saying that you are using Linux kernel _3.0_.bits because ICS is based on Linux kernel _3.0_.- and you are adding TP bits to the code. Using GPL code would not seem to guarantee the wifi experience of WEBOS. Don't you need the wifi setup that HP's TP Froyo android was set up with?


Yes, major reason of migrating to 3.0 is because ICS is based on 3.0 and a in particular gfx stuff.
Dalingrin ported some minimal amount of gfx (kgsl) code to .35 so that we have at least accelerated graphics and also usb code so that we have ICS-like mtp interface, but we don't want to dive too much into backporting as we hope to get other improvements from moving to 3.0

As for wifi, it remains to be seen. the webOS wifi driver is ALSO GPL and so HP is clearly breaking the license here by withholding the source and claiming the driver is BSD, when in reality even the driver binary itself says it is GPL (check with modinfo if you don't trust me).

In any case the android wifi code they are withholding is just a bit older version of the webOS driver and we think it'll work with little to no changes. In fact there is even newer version of the driver available somewhere, I think, but it misses some android APIs for android to work well with it. The APIs could be added of course, but there is so much other stuff to work on we don't have resources for everything, so as much stuff as we can get in ready-made state we try to get.

TP froyo device is the same HW-wise as the webOS one, the only differences are in firmware, in particular the most annoying is the touchscreen firmware that is stored in the device itself and not loaded into it on every system startup like e.g. wifi.


----------



## green

HY-rowi said:


> it actually would be funny if the HP version android actually has worse device drivers than what we have in cm9...


It's a mixed bag. Some of their drivers are older than what we use which is understandable because at the time they took them they were the latest version available and they did not update anything.
Some code (like BT) is done in a much more sensible way, webOS is kind of retarded in this area (and also in TS, for which android kernel uses much more superior approach, though we cannot directly apply it due to the firmware issue).

Overall this android kernel is based around somewhat older CAF snapshot than webOS kernel that seems to have been started much later.


----------



## touchpadwill

frenchbullcho said:


> idk about everyone but i have no problem with wifi.. maybe u guys have to install cm9 correctly..


Can someone explain why wifi is bad on some devices and not others?

Mine is perfect- never had a problem with all revisions.


----------



## HY-rowi

touchpadwill said:


> Can someone explain why wifi is bad on some devices and not others?
> 
> Mine is perfect- never had a problem with all revisions.


most likely depends on your router's tolerance.

one thing I do notice is (from my router's DD-WRT page) the RX Rate does fluctuate a lot (to something really low). TX Rate seems a lot more stable and remains on the high side.


----------



## TheGingerBreadMan

Love reading about the development progress =).


----------



## uwndrd

Would it get us closer to a possibility of having Android as ONLY OS on TP? I want to get rid of WebOS.


----------



## situbusitgooddog

Thanks to HP for remembering it's support for the community, sometimes all it takes is a reminder from a friendly neighbourhood lawyer!


----------



## Snow02

Glad to hear something finally came of this. Thanks for sticking with it


----------



## jinchoung

touchpadwill said:


> Can someone explain why wifi is bad on some devices and not others?
> 
> Mine is perfect- never had a problem with all revisions.


yep, it's probably related to router settings.

i had tremendous trouble when i first installed cm9 even though wifi worked like a champ in cm7 and after googling like crazy, just having my router broadcast on channels lower than 6 seemed to have solved the issues i was having.

i wasn't even going to try to troubleshoot but i happened to take the tablet into work one day and wifi was working fine there...

so it doesn't seem like a catastrophic driver failure... it's just that certain settings cause it to wig out for now.


----------



## SilentAce07

I remember the evo was bad on some routers because of the long device name. Supposedly, it didn't play nice with a 16+ character device name. With ours being ternderloin or what have you, I'm sure that could be related.


----------



## Richard Mongler

touchpadwill said:


> Can someone explain why wifi is bad on some devices and not others?
> 
> Mine is perfect- never had a problem with all revisions.


Router channel number.


----------



## kageurufu

uwndrd said:


> Would it get us closer to a possibility of having Android as ONLY OS on TP? I want to get rid of WebOS.


its easily doable, just hard to recover if something fails, you have to use the WebOS Doctor to repair the tablet, then completely reinstall
with webos installed, you can just use that to repair it


----------



## sgtguthrie

green said:


> I do, but I don't use it, so it's as good as if I did not have it


Google+???


----------



## sgtguthrie

touchpadwill said:


> Can someone explain why wifi is bad on some devices and not others?
> 
> Mine is perfect- never had a problem with all revisions.


For me, changing channels on my router did nothing. However, changing from wep to wpa worked like a charm! No more issues since then!!!


----------



## betam4x

Not everyone's wifi issues were solved using the above methods. In my case I've tried everything. I have 2 touchpads, same 32 gb model, side by side, one works great with wifi, one doesn't. The one that doesn't was almost unusable under webos and with early versions of CM7, but worked awesome with the latest version of CM7. It also has issues on CM9, though nowhere near as bad as webos. I suspect hardware revisions of the chipset to be the issue. I thought about returning it to HP, but i've heard that they often 'can't find anything wrong' and send it back.


----------



## macauman

My router has separate access point for 2.4 and 5GHz. My touchpad connect to the 5GHz access point perfectly.


----------



## micl9

Wow - Gotta give HP props (even if it did take a the help of a lawyer). This will definitly influence my future buying decisions - HP gets a leg up!

Now if something could be done about Logitech and the Revue... (This also will influence my future buying decisions!)

Hey and nice job CM team! Way to be persistant.


----------



## Salvation27

frenchbullcho said:


> idk about everyone but i have no problem with wifi.. maybe u guys have to install cm9 correctly..


Same here, have never had a problem with ICS Alpha 0.6 (only one I installed) WIFI


----------



## nevertells

betam4x said:


> Not everyone's wifi issues were solved using the above methods. In my case I've tried everything. I have 2 touchpads, same 32 gb model, side by side, one works great with wifi, one doesn't. The one that doesn't was almost unusable under webos and with early versions of CM7, but worked awesome with the latest version of CM7. It also has issues on CM9, though nowhere near as bad as webos. I suspect hardware revisions of the chipset to be the issue. I thought about returning it to HP, but i've heard that they often 'can't find anything wrong' and send it back.


I am suprised that you have problems connecting via WebOS. It's usually the other way around. Have you tried taking both to a couple of different locations and try the AP's there, like a friends house, work and maybe Mickey D's free wifi? If you still have the WebOS wifi problem elsewhere, I would give calling HP a try and explain exactly what you have here. Two TP's, one unusable on wifi and the other perfect. Do not tell them anything about installing CM. I'm suprised that no one has suggested trying WebOS Doctor on the unusable one. I have no earthly clue if it might help, but that seems to be the general fix all for everything in this forum, if it don't work just right, Doctor it. Who knows, it might help. Remember if you decide to send it back to HP, remove all traces of Anroid and I would even do the secure device reset in WebOS. That puts it back to right out of the box, factory fresh. Be sure to post your outcome. Thanks


----------



## green

One more update: I just got a call from a HP webOS person who told me there is no way HP actually created this other kernel source and there is (and was) no other kernel team at HP that works on touchpad.

The other thing he told me is that we'll get all drivers source in March as part of scheduled release. (he literally said that anything that's shipping as binary with webOS we'll get in source form.)


----------



## Lothinator

green said:


> One more update: I just got a call from a HP webOS person who told me there is no way HP actually created this other kernel source and there is (and was) no other kernel team at HP that works on touchpad.
> 
> The other thing he told me is that we'll get all drivers source in March as part of scheduled release. (he literally said that anything that's shipping as binary with webOS we'll get in source form.)


Excellent news. So there won't be any muck about "cannot release for contractual reasons" etc on things like the camera driver?

Sent from my HP TouchPad "TypoMatic™" using Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## green

Lothinator said:


> Excellent news. So there won't be any muck about "cannot release for contractual reasons" etc on things like the camera driver?


I hope so. Note that he was talking only about the webOS stuff.


----------



## Lothinator

green said:


> I hope so. Note that he was talking only about the webOS stuff.


True... however they are transitioning WebOS to a proper Linux kernel, correct? There may be something of use yet from that side as well.


----------



## green

The webOS kernel they use is as proper as anything.

They just took CAF release of some sort and added their drivers, did not even bother removing Android stuff.


----------



## Pitbull2o08

Super excited about this. I sent my TP back to HP to fix some hardware issues (cracked shell). As soon as it comes back, i think i'll update from CM7.


----------



## nevertells

green said:


> One more update: I just got a call from a HP webOS person who told me there is no way HP actually created this other kernel source and there is (and was) no other kernel team at HP that works on touchpad.
> 
> The other thing he told me is that we'll get all drivers source in March as part of scheduled release. (he literally said that anything that's shipping as binary with webOS we'll get in source form.)


Then the mystery continues. Who gave this code to CM? Where did the Touchpads running only Android 2.0 come from? Did Qualcomm do this?


----------



## lafester

That's what he said BEFORE they released source. In other words he lied to us lol.


----------



## scrizz

lafester said:


> That's what he said BEFORE they released source. In other words he lied to us lol.


lol
Burn him at the stake!!!


----------



## green

nevertells said:


> Then the mystery continues. Who gave this code to CM? Where did the Touchpads running only Android 2.0 come from? Did Qualcomm do this?


Well, I agree that the mystery continues somewhat.
HP gave this code to me, so this part is clear.
The code has a ton of comments implying that HP did the changes, though one never could be sure, of course. The message that came with the code also indicated that the HP made the changes for testing purposes only. I don't know how true is that.

The Android Touchpads came from the factory (Foxconn). There are different theories on how did that happen:
One is that every touchpad is loaded with android at first for HW testing.
Another is there was some internal project that needed a testbed and a touchpad was reused.
I am sure there are more and I cannot verify any of them.

The Android-running touchpads somehow made it out of the factory and HP tried to intercept the shipments of those it suspected as affected, I heard. That probably implies that quite a few of them actually were in that state out of the factory somehow. It was claimed that most of them (initially, that all of them) were caught. We know of 7 such units in end-user hands, though, bought both in US and in Europe.

The only Qualcomm comment I know of was that "We did not distribute those devices, go talk to HP".


----------



## HY-rowi

nevertells said:


> Then the mystery continues. Who gave this code to CM? Where did the Touchpads running only Android 2.0 come from? Did Qualcomm do this?


The story is more interesting than the code itself at this point.


----------



## nevertells

green said:


> Well, I agree that the mystery continues somewhat.
> HP gave this code to me, so this part is clear.
> The code has a ton of comments implying that HP did the changes, though one never could be sure, of course. The message that came with the code also indicated that the HP made the changes for testing purposes only. I don't know how true is that.
> 
> The Android Touchpads came from the factory (Foxconn). There are different theories on how did that happen:
> One is that every touchpad is loaded with android at first for HW testing.
> Another is there was some internal project that needed a testbed and a touchpad was reused.
> I am sure there are more and I cannot verify any of them.
> 
> The Android-running touchpads somehow made it out of the factory and HP tried to intercept the shipments of those it suspected as affected, I heard. That probably implies that quite a few of them actually were in that state out of the factory somehow. It was claimed that most of them (initially, that all of them) were caught. We know of 7 such units in end-user hands, though, bought both in US and in Europe.
> 
> The only Qualcomm comment I know of was that "We did not distribute those devices, go talk to HP".


So have any of you guys ever gotten your hands on one of these mysterious TouchPads? Is the code that HP handed over to you the same that is running on them?
How is it that this particular version of Android is running stand alone on a TouchPad? What's stopping CM or any other particilar rom from doing the same?
INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!!!


----------



## green

nevertells said:


> So have any of you guys ever gotten your hands on one of these mysterious TouchPads? Is the code that HP handed over to you the same that is running on them?
> How is it that this particular version of Android is running stand alone on a TouchPad? What's stopping CM or any other particilar rom from doing the same?
> INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW!!!


Yes, I have one of those. It's running some basic version of Froyo.
The code that was handed is only for the kernel (+vncserver and i2ctools) and seems to be matching the binary image used more or less.

What's stopping us from running in the same way as this image is lack of userspace drivers for camera, and audio amongst other things. While we managed to adopt the audio lib we already had to work with TP, the video lib we only have in binary form. CM7 based on gingerbread has a very similar video API to to froyo, so the binary lib worked and there was camera support, ICS significantly revamped the video API and we don't have the lib source to work on.

The battery drain is also understood and it's a deficiency in our audio lib, we believe.

The touchscreen driver in this kernel would not work with the touchscreen firmware found on webOS-based devices, so no gain there.

If this kernel source was released back when we just started, it would have been of tremendous help, right now - it's not so important, though still nice to have.


----------



## BigOnes69

betam4x said:


> Not everyone's wifi issues were solved using the above methods. In my case I've tried everything. I have 2 touchpads, same 32 gb model, side by side, one works great with wifi, one doesn't. The one that doesn't was almost unusable under webos and with early versions of CM7, but worked awesome with the latest version of CM7. It also has issues on CM9, though nowhere near as bad as webos. I suspect hardware revisions of the chipset to be the issue. I thought about returning it to HP, but i've heard that they often 'can't find anything wrong' and send it back.


Preware has an update for WEBOS for the wifi driver. Some people were having wifi issues and some were not. I believe it reverts to some older settings that handshaked better with some routers but dont quote me.


----------



## papau

BigOnes69 said:


> Preware has an update for WEBOS for the wifi driver. Some people were having wifi issues and some were not. I believe it reverts to some older settings that handshaked better with some routers but dont quote me.


Is there a "dis-assembler" program for the TP CPU that could take the preware binary back into "code" so the improvement method could be seen?


----------



## nunja business

papau said:


> Is there a "dis-assembler" program for the TP CPU that could take the preware binary back into "code" so the improvement method could be seen?


Pre-Ware is open source so ... have at it!
Start here: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## HY-rowi

papau said:


> Is there a "dis-assembler" program for the TP CPU that could take the preware binary back into "code" so the improvement method could be seen?


So you're suggesting one to shovel a fix for a *different device driver* into the current driver? Seriously?

(Not even starting the disassembler part.)


----------



## papau

HY-rowi said:


> So you're suggesting one to shovel a fix for a *different device driver* into the current driver? Seriously?
> 
> (Not even starting the disassembler part.)


The current driver is setting up the handshake in a way that could be improved - I have not programed seriously in decades but the tools I see today seem at least one off the actual cpu and other chips on the motherboard , and thus depending om libraries that may - or may not - be optimal. A view of working code, regardless of OS, could be informative, but reading binary was a skill I did not do well in the 50's, so yes I'd want to dis-assemble the code. Granted the technique is time consuming and therefore not used - but if fustrated enough that is where I'd go. Indeed that is one of the advantages of the 8080/8086 code - the assembler and dis-assembler has been around since the 70's.. The weakness in my question of course is my zero experience using today's tools - they may make my question foolish because these new tools do so much. But I am curious as to the process that will be followed. - feel free to indulge an old man - or not.


----------



## HY-rowi

papau said:


> But I am curious as to the process that will be followed. - feel free to indulge an old man - or not.


Haha well now I can see why you suggested disassembler


----------



## 12paq

HY-rowi said:


> Haha well now I can see why you suggested disassembler


Now a days the nomenclature is compile, decompile and compiler. Same principal I as disassembler, I believe. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Nburnes

12paq said:


> Now a days the nomenclature is compile, decompile and compiler. Same principal I as disassembler, I believe. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


A disassembler differs from a decompiler, which targets a high-level language rather than an assembly language.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disassembler


----------



## papau

Nburnes said:


> A disassembler differs from a decompiler, which targets a high-level language rather than an assembly language.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....ki/Disassembler


Correct - I had good luck with moving binary to assember (binary to FAP - I did not know of a program that got you back to Fortran in the 60's) but I can see how the tools today could jump to a high level lanuage (indeed there were good decompilers in the 80's). It seems the method today is to find a library that can drive the device - which leaves one at the mercy of the library maker and his ability to include your device in his library - right? It is obviously a faster method that chasing what the working machines binary is doing. I was just curious if disassembers for these chips and current lanuages - or if decompliers for same - exist.


----------



## 12paq

Thanks for the clarification, Nburnes!


----------



## henri_p

Would anyone be willing to build a rom for such a touchpad that came with original Android on it?, mine crashed and there is no way to flash the CM releases on it since I have no bootie running, only ADB


----------

